# World of Warcraft isn't the same...



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

...when you're trying to balance a kitty in the middle of a raid. 









Sleepy girl, with no respect for my need of the number pad. (She was messing with the track ball later.)









Having a critical look at the foibles of my warrior.









She loves a little belly-rub.









A lot.









And she doesn't let me stop.


After a while, Polly decided she was done sitting next to me. Hate to break it to these girls, but there's only so much room on my lap. That didn't stop her.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

:lol: Cute


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

They are beautiful!


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

:lol: cuteeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh...

Sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

So cute! Oliver seems to like to stand in front of my screen when I play WoW too! hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

They're very pretty. Mine also enjoy blocking me on the computer. At any given time there's at least 2 cats on the computer desk.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Your cats are so pretty, reminds me of those Dreamsicle popsicles


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks, everyone!



Heather102180 said:


> So cute! Oliver seems to like to stand in front of my screen when I play WoW too! hehe


Mimi likes to try and climb up onto the desk, but I think I've finally impressed upon her that it's not allowed. When she can be a pest in other ways, she doesn't seem to mind as much. 

Seriously, though... what is it with cats and interrupting important stuff? When I actually _want_ company, they're nowhere to be found. What gives? :lol:


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

*swoon* they are stunning, i love orange girlies!
i have a cat exactly the same, cant see her for dust until im on the lap-top, she knows there is a mouse lives here somewhere?!








(sorry if im hijacking your thread  )


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

lol!! My cats are the same...try getting your thesis done with kitties in your lap!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Keiko does the same thing... :lol: you can see her doing it in my avatar...


----------

